

IPhone + TSA security-fail combo - pavel_lishin
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/03/iphone-tsa-security-fail-combo/

======
gte910h
In addition to pointless, the iPhone most certainly can be setup to lock when
you hit the sleep wake button.

------
warpspeed
I'm new to this site, but how does someone ranting about a problem that
doesn't exist end up on the front page? It's not a problem with procedure, the
guy just doesn't know how to use his phone. Maybe he'd be better off reading a
manual instead of immediately posting his complaints on the internet.

~~~
cleverjake
this was upvoted so quickly because it is jwz, a man famous for his anger and
rants - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jwz>

This was not a good one, in my opinion.

~~~
warpspeed
Ah, thanks for the explanation and link.

------
brk
This is, at least for now, a rather pointless rant.

You can turn your phone off completely. I don't know what he means about
"burns battery for the 5 minutes it takes to boot up", but my iPhone boots up
in about a minute (I'll admit I haven't timed it, but it's WAY quicker than 5)
and I never notice significant battery drain.

Also, it's pretty rare that you go past the TSA doc-checker drone and through
the X-ray in under 5 minutes. So, just leaving your phone alone (tossing it in
your bag) after you do the boarding pass scan would solve this "problem" for
99% of the common cases.

In the scenarios where you DO go from doc check to all the way through
security in under 5 minutes things are usually so light at the check-in line
that it is pretty easy to keep an eye on your stuff, and any handling of it
that the TSA agents may be doing.

~~~
r00fus
Another solution is to simply put the passcode requirement to "Immediately"
just before going into the line. It is annoying, and I'm glad jwz pointed it
out.

Disappointing that we have to worry about security drones going through our
email/personal records. TSA sucks.

------
halayli
first world problem?

